# كتاب (ميكانيكا الموائع) باللغة العربية ...أرجو التثبيت



## أبوفراس (15 أغسطس 2007)

للتحميل إضغط هنا


----------



## almohandes_77 (1 نوفمبر 2007)

الف شكر لك يا ابو فراس 
كتاب جميل ومفيد
اتمنى الأخوان في المنتدى يستفيدون منه
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الجدى (1 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا أخى الكريم على هذا الجهد


----------



## محمد سلطان علي (1 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا
أرجو من الأخوه 
أي كتاب أودراسه عن الheat balanceفي صناعة الأسمنت


----------



## مهندس انتاج سوري (1 نوفمبر 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية
بس الموقع www.geocities.com أصبح مذكورا كثير جداااا
وأرجو ان نلتفت الى غيره .... ان وجد
شكرااااااا


----------



## casper_13_96 (1 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور اخى العزيز


----------



## مصافي الجنوب (1 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كل الشكر والامتنان لك ايها الاستاذ الفاضال على هذا الجهد


----------



## م. سمير عبد السلام (1 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك أخى الفاضل


----------



## fasfol (2 نوفمبر 2007)

thanx ya man


----------



## قلب الأحبة (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*كتاب ميكانيكا الموائع بالعربي*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاك الله كل خير الموقع 
ولكن توجد مشكلة 
وهي ظهور هذه الرسالة عند التحميل 
Sorry, this GeoCities site is currently unavailable.
The GeoCities web site you were trying to view has temporarily exceeded its data transfer limit. Please try again later. 

آسف على الإزعاج 
ولو ممكن يتم وضع الكتاب في المرفقات 

وجزاك الله كل خير 
:7::7::7:
​


----------



## kmbs (2 نوفمبر 2007)

اشكرك على موضوعك فهو مفيد بالفعل


----------



## hamza22 (2 نوفمبر 2007)

thaaaaaaaaaaanx alot


----------



## محمد ميكانو (3 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور اخي العزيز الله يغفرلك انشاء الله اخوك المهندس محمد ميكانو


----------



## قلب الأحبة (3 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​ 
وجزاك الله كل خير الموقع تم التحميل منه عند المحاولة مرة أخرى . ​ 
وجزاك الله كل خير ​ 
:28: :28: :28: ​


----------



## محمد فريد فتحي (6 نوفمبر 2007)

مششــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــككككككككككككككككـــــــــــــــــــــــووووووووووورررررررررررررررر


----------



## طارق الصافي (7 نوفمبر 2007)

تسلم ياابو فراس ....


----------



## حسين طه (8 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا ووفقكم في خدمة العلم ومريديه وبارك الله فيك.


----------



## benzhilig (8 نوفمبر 2007)

مشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكـ ــــــــــــــــــــور


----------



## رياض ناجي (9 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم كيف احمل الكتب الشرح بالخطوات رجاءا


----------



## gearbox (9 نوفمبر 2007)

الف شكر علي الكتاب


----------



## salt (10 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك أخى الفاضل
:75: :75: :75: :75:


----------



## محمد الرمالى (10 نوفمبر 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمد الرمالى (10 نوفمبر 2007)

الموضوع لاقى عندى اقبالا شديد والشكر لك ونرجو المزيد


----------



## ali_feto7 (11 نوفمبر 2007)

شكراااااااااااا
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mohamed55555 (11 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الهام (10 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الشريف4 (10 ديسمبر 2007)

*مشكوررررررر*

مشكور علي الكتاب


----------



## محمدافندى (15 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## wasim84 (15 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## essam (15 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
اريد بحث عن Lpg Transportation @handling 
ولك مني الف شكر


----------



## sallam1998 (16 ديسمبر 2007)

جزتك تااه خيرا


----------



## sallam1998 (16 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير ​


----------



## مصطفى البرواري (16 ديسمبر 2007)

ارجوك اخي العزيز الرابط لا يحوي اي تحميل 
ارجو مساعدتي في الحميل للكتاب


----------



## bolbolawy (17 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور و مستنيين المزيد


----------



## نورة0 (17 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا لك اخ ابو فراس


----------



## omdaa52 (14 يناير 2008)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## بشار مهنا (2 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير 
لم استطيع تحميل الكتاب. لماذا؟


----------



## ودالجزيرة (2 مارس 2010)

نشكرك شكرا جزيلا علي هذه الهدية القيمة


----------



## khaledenj (13 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااا جزيلا ولكن غير قاجر على التحميل


----------



## khaledenj (14 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ودالطائف (14 أكتوبر 2010)

*ماشاء الله*

:6:منتدي رائع 
التحية لكل الاعضاء


----------



## ودالطائف (14 أكتوبر 2010)

مابتخدر اليابسة بعد سقيها
لما الرح تروح تعن الابار مابيشفي


----------



## benzhilig (14 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Khado0oy (14 أكتوبر 2010)




----------



## سالم العتيقي (14 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخ ابوفارس كتاب قيم ونحن في امس الحاجة 
بس في مشكلة في رابط التحميل ياليت وانت تحمله 
مرة اخرى على رابط ثاني او اكثر من رابط 

ولك خالص تحياتي 
اخوك سالم العتيقي​


----------



## benzhilig (14 أكتوبر 2010)

اتمنى ان استطيع التحميل // تحياتى


----------



## المهندسgvr (20 أكتوبر 2010)

:86:أخي العزيز لم أستطع تحميل الكتاب فعند التحميل نجد هذه الرسالة:11:
:73:Sorry, the GeoCities web site you were trying to reach is no longer available.:73::83::87::87::87::87::87::87::87::87::87::87:


----------



## م. بشار علي (20 أكتوبر 2010)

الموقع مقفل


----------



## BA10 (20 أكتوبر 2010)

*مشكور اخى العزيز*


----------



## masinisa (20 أكتوبر 2010)

Untroduir en francais stp


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (22 أكتوبر 2010)

لا يوجد اي كتاب


----------



## benzhilig (23 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## knight_77 (23 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووور اخي


----------



## egole (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*مشكور اخى العزيز*​


----------



## prince2022 (1 نوفمبر 2012)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## md beida (2 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم​الله​خيرا​


----------



## ابو الياس الكبير (2 أكتوبر 2013)

thank u


----------

